# Dorsal stripe through pinto patches?



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

I agree they look environmental - how long has she has the markings? It might just be the picture but the hair looks much thinner over the white patch in the second picture, could it possible be something fungal?


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't really think the hair is any thinner in the white patches - except maybe the neck one. I'm not sure how long she's had the patches, I've only had her for a month & 1/2 (or so). The skin under the patches is black and not flaky or sensitive in any way that I can tell. She doesn't seem particularly itchy or react when curried or saddled over the patches. 

She was rescued as a weanling with a serious knee injury that got infected and was treated by partially fusing the joint. She was on stall rest for quite some time from the notes I got from that first vet. I don't have any information about skin problems. She is a Curly horse & I've read that they sometimes have different texture hair even when it is 'straight'.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

When she was rescued June 2014 she had lice really badly. I don't know if she had other skin funk at that time, but I do know about the lice. Could lice have that kind of effect?


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

That's weird. I don't think theyre pinto markings but I really don't know. She is a pretty thing though!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What colour is the skin under the white patches?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

they look like scars


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If the skin is black under the white then it is definitely not pinto markings. I've had a couple of rescues that had lice pretty bad but they didn't cause any white patches to appear. It would be interesting to know what did cause enough damage to cause the hair to turn white but since you don't know her background it will probably remain a mystery.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

The skin under the white patches - all of them neck, back, and rump - is black. Besides the lice the only other medical issue I of know she had was her knee fused when she was a weanling. She was on antibiotics and stall rest for months. She even had to relearn how to walk. Otherwise, her life in before rescue and in between the next rescue is kind of a mystery. I'm actually glad she's not a pinto though. I'm a much bigger fan of solids than pintos and I'm thinking of perhaps breeding her down the road if she proves as good as she looks. I've only had her a month & half.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

All three of my palominos have white markings in random places that they have had since birth with black skin under them. All three have one white sock and a star. Both of those markings have pink skin. Two are out of a solid bred paint mare and the other is a QH stallion that is the sire to the two out of the paint mare. The spots are larger than the top of a coffee cup but not as big as the saucer it would sit on. Two of my dogs that are blonde are the same; both have at least one white mark with pink and two with black skin under them. I've always wondered what causes the white over black or white without pink skin. I've seen markings where the white extends past the pink skin a little ways but had never noticed spots w/o pink until these.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Somewhere on this forum on older threads there is a photo of a Saddlebred with some really funky white markings caused by a fungal infection. So that is what I would guess your mare has. Before the skin condition, the Saddlebred was normal colored.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is the horse I was thinking of, WC Simply Striking. I read that he actually turned back to solid chestnut again, although I don't know if that's actually the case. You could try Googling him if you are curious. That's what I did.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Definitely environmental.

White is like a blanket and will cover. The horse WILL have pink skin underneath.

It did cross my mind that it could be some weird roaning pattern (like sabino) but it just doesn't LOOK like pinto and see above lol.


----------

